# Working the system? (This day in history)



## littlemissattitude (Sep 20, 2003)

9/20/1990



> Demanding equal time, Iraq asked US networks to broadcast a message by President Saddam Hussein in response to President Bush’s videotaped address to the Iraqi people.


I found this cute little historical tidbit on decades.com. Isn't it funny how people who just hate the Americans and their way of life will jump to work the parts of the system that they think will benefit them?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 22, 2003)

Simply funny, really.


----------

